# Metal Collecting Finds



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

From a recent small town historical depot show. The plaque depicting the crucifixion of Christ is made from narrow gauge railroad track spikes found in a neighbors woods. The woods would have been lumbered probably around 1870. You can still see the grade in the woodlot. Seems like hauling those logs out with oxen or work horses would have been easier.
L & O


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)




----------



## retired and lovin it (Apr 12, 2011)

Pretty cool. Anyone out there with suggestions for someone who may be interested in getting started within reasonable budget?


----------



## MasterBaiters (Jul 13, 2017)

Very interesting,thanks for the post.


----------



## stevieblunder (Feb 27, 2011)

retired and lovin it said:


> Pretty cool. Anyone out there with suggestions for someone who may be interested in getting started within reasonable budget?


I have a couple higher end machines. A Garrett AT Pro and a Nokta Makro Impact. If I was just starting out I would look hard at a Nokta Makro Simplex. It's waterproof, light, and has a lot of nice features for the money. If you wanted to stick with American you could consider one of the Garrett Ace machines. Although they are not completely waterproof. Garrett has excellent customer service. I've been detecting since the early 90's and it's the only hobby that I haven't lost interest in.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

I don't see the belt buckels, but he had a number of those. Below from where the outhouse stood.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

A friend found German coins in the ground at both the Shelby and Hart football fields. They had been German POW camps during WW2. They had been brought here to work the fields as the men were off fighting the war.


----------



## stevieblunder (Feb 27, 2011)

Nothing is more satisfying than finding something that actually justifies the cost of your detector. I found this Garmin Oregon 550 under about about two inches of wet leaves off a main hiking trail. After cleaning it up and replacing the corroded batteries it fired right up.


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

I have been watching the Utube video's from over in Europe and this one guy finding stashes under rocks. He studies the rocks for something being different. Makes me get thinking about searching the out of place rocks at my place since it was started to be homesteaded in the late 1860's. Will give my detector some use besides for my Weed Wacker nut that I could not find!


----------



## retired and lovin it (Apr 12, 2011)

stevieblunder said:


> I have a couple higher end machines. A Garrett AT Pro and a Nokta Macro Impact. If I was just starting out I would look hard at a Nokta Macro Simplex. It's waterproof, light, and has a lot of nice features for the money. If you wanted to stick with American you could consider one of the Garrett Ace machines. Although they are not completely waterproof. Garrett has excellent customer service. I've been detecting since the early 90's and it's the only hobby that I haven't lost interest in.


thanks for the info, much appreciated


----------



## jd4223 (Feb 12, 2012)

I was thinking about volunteering my services at Oak Island....lol


----------



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)

jd4223 said:


> I was thinking about volunteering my services at Oak Island....lol


Great idea if you like finding wood and coconut fiber


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

Find Gold on Lake Superior shoreline!


----------



## gunfun13 (Jun 13, 2003)

This spring I saw an ad for a guy offering several hundred dollars to metal detect farm fields in Monroe and Lenawee counties before crops were planted. Very curious to know what the heck he expected to find.


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

I am working a field now that I may have lost a Cultivator cap in two years ago. I have been keeping a eye out for it, I did MD the rows I thought I lost it on with no success.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Chessieman said:


> I am working a field now that I may have lost a Cultivator cap in two years ago. I have been keeping a eye out for it, I did MD the rows I thought I lost it on with no success.


Takes a very patient gridding. A game of inches.

You could host a seeded hunt!
And the cap probably wouldn't turn up. L.o.l..


----------



## 252Life (Sep 17, 2004)

We have an abandoned logging rr that runs through our property in Newaygo Co and off into the National Forest. My son and I found these nails yesterday. It was our first time detecting out here and there is soooo much more to go.


----------



## jd4223 (Feb 12, 2012)

I used my metal detector 1 time at Rouge Park archery range (Detroit) trying to find my aluminum arrow with an Excalibur 150grn BoltCutter broadhead attached. Must have found 50 plus other arrows some carbon some cedar but never did find my arrow. Also found a quarter and a Coke can deeper than a foot. How it got that deep I have no idea.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Seat from a horse drawn farm implement like a plow or hay mower. Was buried 6+" in the dirt.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

All of these were found after working up a foodplot near where a barn and windmill once stood. The barn may have been in such bad shape in the 40's that my grandfather burned it down after buying the property. All that remains of the farmhouse is some of the foundation.


----------

